# Photographer photographs her own wedding



## rexbobcat

Bride Decides To Be Her Own Wedding Photographer And The Result Is Better Than Most Wedding Photos


----------



## vfotog

rexbobcat said:


> Bride Decides To Be Her Own Wedding Photographer And The Result Is Better Than Most Wedding Photos



wellllllllllllll, they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To me, the results aren't even remotely close to being better than most wedding photos. Just some hipsters shooting their hipster wedding with their hipster camera...


----------



## rexbobcat

That's kind of what I was thinking, but the Internet just eats this saccharine stuff up. Some of the photos are nice, but others are very eh. Not to mention her groom doesn't seem too into it. I mean, I've tried taking a photo while feeding a dog before and that was painfully awkward, so I couldn't even imagine how it would be multiplied with another person.

It feels like forced authenticity.

Not to mention they own a photo business, so it gives me kind of a viral marketing vibe. But that might be a bit cynical.


----------



## nhilcissistic

Selfies. Lots and lots of selfies.


----------



## pixmedic

if she was a professional photographer, she should have at least been able to set up some off camera flash.
those shots didn't say "wedding" to me as much as they did "dinner party with friends".
But, as long as the client is  happy, right?


----------



## limr

"Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> "Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."



Hipster (contemporary subculture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i didnt  get a "hipster" vibe from the photos.
I just didnt care for them all that much.
not my cup o'tea


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hipster (contemporary subculture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> i didnt  get a "hipster" vibe from the photos.
> I just didnt care for them all that much.
> not my cup o'tea
Click to expand...


(You also didn't make the hipster comment.  )

It's fine, I get that they feel a lot less formal than most wedding photos we're used to in the States. Just pointing out that weddings in general tend to be less formal for most people in Europe.


----------



## vfotog

limr said:


> "Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."



there's almost nothing about these that isn't hipster, from the being too cool to have standard photos, to the hipster clothes and hairstyles to the overpriced, retro-styled camera. It's hard to even find many reviews of this camera that doesn't mention hipster in the review or the comments. Of course if you don't like technically good wedding images, or even wedding images with a hint of actual emotion, I guess these would have some appeal.


----------



## Braineack

"better" than most wedding photos.

fixed the title...


my wife refused to drive in my miata, so that one picture made me laugh.


----------



## limr

vfotog said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's almost nothing about these that isn't hipster, from the being too cool to have standard photos, to the hipster clothes and hairstyles to the overpriced, retro-styled camera. It's hard to even find many reviews of this camera that doesn't mention hipster in the review or the comments. Of course if you don't like technically good wedding images, or even wedding images with a hint of actual emotion, I guess these would have some appeal.
Click to expand...


The camera is a Fujifilm X-something, which was designed to look more like a Leica. This makes it a hipster camera? And European clothing style is all hipster, too? Technically imperfect pictures automatically are the domain of hipsters? Thinking that standard wedding photos are boring is being a hipster?

Gosh, this "hipster" monster just keeps growing and growing, doesn't it? Either that, or it's just become a lazy way to criticism something or someone without having to actually explain anything. And a bunch of people commenting on an Internet article isn't exactly proof of anything.


----------



## Braineack

imagine if Apple made an mp3 player that was actually a huge 12" vinyl record player...


----------



## waday

Tres cool


----------



## idcanyon

I don't even know what hipster means. I guess I'm not hip enough. I find them to be appealing, made by someone with an artistic eye. I don't think many of them really stand on their own but collectively they tell an excellent story and would work well together in an album. I wouldn't want them as a replacement for traditional wedding photos, but the story they tell would be a nice addition.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I don't think the quality is that good; for me it's that more than the subject matter. That seems more real life than many wedding photos (and of course there are different styles for that).

I feel like the framing could have been better in some of them. Some have interesting perspectives but some seem like they're trying too hard; I'm not sure what they were trying for or that it worked. I do plastic cameras and Polaroids and the quality is different than what you get with a sharp lens etc. but still, for me there needs to be something more interesting to it. I just found myself noticing how the shots were framed, and the color seems inconsistent, so it made me wonder what they did, if it was an effort to look retro or what. For me it distracts from photos if I'm wondering what they did with/to their pictures.


----------



## Braineack

it looked more to me like a camera shooting high ISO that couldn't handle it.  and then a photographer that couldn't be bothered to WB or fix exposures in post.


----------



## vfotog

limr said:


> vfotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wedding" for many Europeans (this couple is in Estonia) = "Dinner with friends." It's not the Broadway production American weddings are. Are her pictures better than most wedding photos? Depends on what you're looking for. Define "good" before you can define "better." Honestly, most wedding photos bore me to tears. These are at least fun and they do feel authentic to me, not forced. And I have no idea where anyone would get "hipster" from this, unless "hipster" has become a catch-all phrase for "things I don't like."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's almost nothing about these that isn't hipster, from the being too cool to have standard photos, to the hipster clothes and hairstyles to the overpriced, retro-styled camera. It's hard to even find many reviews of this camera that doesn't mention hipster in the review or the comments. Of course if you don't like technically good wedding images, or even wedding images with a hint of actual emotion, I guess these would have some appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The camera is a Fujifilm X-something, which was designed to look more like a Leica. This makes it a hipster camera? And European clothing style is all hipster, too? Technically imperfect pictures automatically are the domain of hipsters? Thinking that standard wedding photos are boring is being a hipster?
> 
> Gosh, this "hipster" monster just keeps growing and growing, doesn't it? Either that, or it's just become a lazy way to criticism something or someone without having to actually explain anything. And a bunch of people commenting on an Internet article isn't exactly proof of anything.
Click to expand...


you seem to be very sensitive on the issue of hipsters...  there's no need to be insulting or put words in someone's mouth. If you don't understand what hipsters are, look it up. Or do you expect every concept to be explained? This isn't school. and yes, there are many people that find the hipper-than-thou attitude of this particular group unpleasant at best. Spending a lot of money doesn't make someone cool. The camera is a Fujifilm X-T10. No one said all European clothes are hipster. MY language is pretty precise and you are adding your assumptions that aren't even implied by what I wrote. I very seldom say "All"; and it's quite silly to say that all European clothes are hipster. Europe is the center of fashion, and there are an awful lots of styles of clothing. Because I consider these people to be wearing clothes that would fit right in with the hipster mindset doesn't make any statement whatsoever on the attire of an entire continent.


----------



## limr

If by "precise language" you meant "baseless over-generalization to criticize without providing substance" then I agree. Otherwise, it's clear that a very loose interpretation of words is at play and I for one am done using any more of them on this nonsense.


----------



## Designer

I took it as a film camera.  I guess I didn't look at the camera closely enough.  

Still, her photos were not too bad.  

I've seen worse.


----------



## PropilotBW

Those are awful wedding photos.  Did the article say whether the photographer liked them?  I know I don't like half the pictures I take...

I'm a firm believer of the motto, "you get what you pay for."   Trying to skimp on the photographer was not going to be an option with my wedding.  I'm not planning on doing it over, so might as well hire somebody who knows what they're doing and do it right one time.


----------



## rexbobcat

Designer said:


> I took it as a film camera.  I guess I didn't look at the camera closely enough.
> 
> Still, her photos were not too bad.
> 
> I've seen worse.



It seems like it's easier to get that "filmic" look with Fujifilm cameras. I'm not sure why, but even when doing basic adjustments they don't have that digital sheen.


----------



## mmaria

well,

her wedding photos are much better than mine are

... and I paid for them


----------



## gsgary

Designer said:


> I took it as a film camera.  I guess I didn't look at the camera closely enough.
> 
> Still, her photos were not too bad.
> 
> I've seen worse.


Most are worst on here, I hate most of the staged wedding photos I see on here


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took it as a film camera.  I guess I didn't look at the camera closely enough.
> 
> Still, her photos were not too bad.
> 
> I've seen worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Most are worst on here, I hate most of the staged wedding photos I see on here
Click to expand...


I know what you mean...
its almost as bad as the film stuff..
or the B&W...
or worse still, a combination of the two. ugh. fugly city.


----------



## runnah

While not perfect in the technical sense, they seem to capture more "real" moments. Probably because it's more intimate when it's just the couple together rather than a couple followed around by some body with a bunch of camera hanging around their necks.


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> While not perfect in the technical sense, they seem to capture more "real" moments. Probably because it's more intimate when it's just the couple together rather than a couple followed around by some body with a bunch of camera hanging around their necks.




I think if I were inclined to go that route, and I wouldn't be, but if i _*were*_...
I think @gsgary  did it right for the informal, "real moment" wedding shots. 
give each table a camera and let them have at it. 
all the informalness and realness to the pictures without all the "selfie" feel. 
I could see the selfie shots for a few pictures....but not all of them. 

personally though, I don't think you can look at @Vtec44 or @Robin Usagani s wedding shots and tell me that they arent simply stunning captures of one of the greatest moments in the bride and grooms life, with plenty of "real" moments shot in spectacular fashion.  could just be me though. 
in the end, all that _*really*_ matters is how happy the B&G are with the pictures. 
I dont have to look at them on my wall, so ive really got no horse in this race.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> While not perfect in the technical sense, they seem to capture more "real" moments. Probably because it's more intimate when it's just the couple together rather than a couple followed around by some body with a bunch of camera hanging around their necks.



The key is not letting people see you taking pictures of their inmate moments...


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> While not perfect in the technical sense, they seem to capture more "real" moments. Probably because it's more intimate when it's just the couple together rather than a couple followed around by some body with a bunch of camera hanging around their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is not letting people see you taking pictures of their inmate moments...
Click to expand...


Unless that is what you are into.


----------



## gsgary

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> While not perfect in the technical sense, they seem to capture more "real" moments. Probably because it's more intimate when it's just the couple together rather than a couple followed around by some body with a bunch of camera hanging around their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is not letting people see you taking pictures of their inmate moments...
Click to expand...

Your right I got caught having sex with one of the bridesmaids at my wedding in June, photo looks great though the photographer set up his lights very well


----------



## Vtec44

pixmedic said:


> personally though, I don't think you can look at @Vtec44 or @Robin Usagani s wedding shots and tell me that they arent simply stunning captures of one of the greatest moments in the bride and grooms life, with plenty of "real" moments shot in spectacular fashion.  could just be me though.
> in the end, all that _*really*_ matters is how happy the B&G are with the pictures.
> I dont have to look at them on my wall, so ive really got no horse in this race.



I got a notification that someone mentioned my name in this thread  

IMHO, moments are real (at least in my case) but the difference is in perspective and talent.  Not everyone can take the photos as well as the bride above and I'm sure the bride would like to see her wedding in a different perspective.  In addition, most brides would rather enjoy their wedding day as it is without gluing to their camera.  However, if you're the type that would rather take photos on your own wedding day then hey go for it.  I just hope that you have the talents to back it up or you'll ended up missing our on your own wedding for a bunch of crappy snap shots.  lol


----------



## astroNikon

I thought the Nikon Df was the epitome of Hipster ?


----------



## gsgary

astroNikon said:


> I thought the Nikon Df was the epitome of Hipster ?


Why would that camera be classed as hipster


----------



## astroNikon

gsgary said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Nikon Df was the epitome of Hipster ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that camera be classed as hipster
Click to expand...


----------



## gsgary

It's still a horrible digital camera


----------



## runnah

gsgary said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Nikon Df was the epitome of Hipster ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that camera be classed as hipster
Click to expand...


Because it's wearing hipster clothing when really at it's core it's just a boring digital camera trying to be cool.


----------



## ak_

99 times out of 100 I would agree but actually, viewing these, I think they are good. I dislike the contemporary fad for what I view as kitsch faux-documentary type wedding photos, but I like these - I think it worked.




vfotog said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bride Decides To Be Her Own Wedding Photographer And The Result Is Better Than Most Wedding Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellllllllllllll, they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To me, the results aren't even remotely close to being better than most wedding photos. Just some hipsters shooting their hipster wedding with their hipster camera...
Click to expand...


----------



## ak_

There not 'better' than (formal) wedding shots - of course not. A professional set of pictures (Bronica, Hassleblad medium-format) is still the benchmark. The digital era hasn't challenged or surpassed that IMO.


----------



## gsgary

One from mine, "Watch what your doing with that ridding cane"


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> One from mine, "Watch what your doing with that ridding cane"



maybe its just me. (its probably me)
but seriously...this is _*100 times better*_ than _*any*_ picture I saw from the OP's link....


----------



## rexbobcat

ak_ said:


> There not 'better' than (formal) wedding shots - of course not. A professional set of pictures (Bronica, Hassleblad medium-format) is still the benchmark. The digital era hasn't challenged or surpassed that IMO.



The medium is the message? I don't think the format dictates the quality of the content.


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> One from mine, "Watch what your doing with that ridding cane"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its just me. (its probably me)
> but seriously...this is _*100 times better*_ than _*any*_ picture I saw from the OP's link....
Click to expand...

And we were better dressed [emoji3]


----------



## PJoneil

rexbobcat said:


> Bride Decides To Be Her Own Wedding Photographer And The Result Is Better Than Most Wedding Photos


 I really liked the set. I mean sure, they are not traditional wedding photos everyone is used to, but to them they wanted photos to remember their day in their own way and I think they accomplished that. The bride didn't want posed beauty shots or a bunch of post-processed images and she got what she wanted. Everyone isn't going to agree when it comes to photography because we all have our own taste, but some of them were pretty interesting to me.


----------



## cauzimme

I actually think it's brillant. It's very artsy. I pretty much love everything with an aesthetic of the moment, the instantaneous which I know is very contemporary and proper to our generation. An act of living, an attempt to fix the spontaneous, the spur of the moment, the elusive. She did a pretty good job, an the most important thing, I believe, is that she had a better connection than any photographer would have had with the subject. If they were mine, I would cherish more than any pro photo, even if they are not as impressive.


----------



## traceywarbey

Here's some more pics from the same wedding... 

Bride Took Her Own Wedding Pictures And They Are Breathtaking

I think if you are having an intimate wedding then it could work, otherwise it would be very difficult. I wouldn't fancy taking on the challenge for my own wedding next year!


----------



## limr

I think that was a better set than the one in the OP, actually. They were well done, and if it were me, I'd be much happier with pictures like that then with a professional photographer. The thing about big events like that is they often go by in such a blur. It's hard to remember the little details, and those are exactly the things that I would want to remember because the big emotion is often in those little details. I don't know if I would trust someone else to tell me which details I want to remember. (Correction - I definitely would not trust someone else to choose the important details.) That woman took pictures of all the little things that struck her as special on her special day - the cat, breakfast, the look on her new husband's face as he beckons her to the car - and when she looks back on the day, she gets to remember them all over again. If they relied solely on the professional photographer, they'd get possibly more technically correct photos, posed and "perfect" and maybe some close-ups of the rings and candids of the reception, but all the little things about the day would be blurred and gone.


----------



## cbarnard7

Didn't read the other comments (sorry, guys!) but I actually like them. There's nothing, "breathtaking" about them, but I do think they're very interesting and different than the normal, typical wedding photos.

Good for them.


----------

